# Best Cubing Store



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

There are many online stores including cubes. In this poll, I will be listing all of the ones I can think of off the top of my brain. Tell me if I should add companies to this poll, or to a new thread. Thank you! 

(PS. I really really really hope no one decides to vote for Walmart or Target)


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 8, 2022)

I would say KewbsUK, but there way more expensive than SCS, which even I thought was pretty expensive.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 12, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> There are many online stores including cubes. In this poll, I will be listing all of the ones I can think of off the top of my brain. Tell me if I should add companies to this poll, or to a new thread. Thank you!
> 
> (PS. I really really really hope no one decides to vote for Walmart or Target)


scs is ok- ordered twice
First of all, shipping takes awhile. First order ~1 week. Second order (about a month ago) ~3 weeks.
First order was really good
Second order YJMGC 2 by 2 had a defect on the stickerless plastic. It isn't that bad but annoying.
yuxin little magic was kinda oily on the stickerless plastic. Other than that it was good.


----------



## lvcuber (Dec 12, 2022)

Putting the dollar store instead of TheCubicle is quite odd.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 12, 2022)

lvcuber said:


> Putting the dollar store instead of TheCubicle is quite odd.


The Cubicle? Ok, I'll add that.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2022)

For Americans, imo the two best options are TC and SCS, and my favorite is TheCubicle


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 12, 2022)

im from singapore and buy from cubewerkz


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 12, 2022)

Cubicle is the best. They gave me a free edge cap for YJ MGC sq-1 when mine broke.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 12, 2022)

Together, we can get Amazon to be ahead of SCS! Let's do this!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 12, 2022)

ruffleduck said:


> Together, we can get Amazon to be ahead of SCS! Let's do this!


I actually don't know whether or not which is better


----------



## Ayce (Dec 12, 2022)

RIP CubeDepot


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 12, 2022)

Ayce said:


> RIP CubeDepot


RIP speedcubeshop.co.uk


----------



## Garf (Dec 13, 2022)

Ayce said:


> RIP CubeDepot





cuberswoop said:


> RIP speedcubeshop.co.uk


RIP @cubertime (person and store). They sent me puzzles. They are cool.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 13, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> scs is ok- ordered twice
> Second order YJMGC 2 by 2 had a defect on the stickerless plastic. It isn't that bad but annoying.
> yuxin little magic was kinda oily on the stickerless plastic. Other than that it was good.


How is that the fault of SCS?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2022)

Tabe said:


> How is that the fault of SCS?



You could argue that the defect is a quality control issue, although the oily YLM definitely isn’t their fault.

I personally wouldn’t blame SCS for either


----------



## Tabe (Dec 13, 2022)

ProStar said:


> You could argue that the defect is a quality control issue, although the oily YLM definitely isn’t their fault.
> 
> I personally wouldn’t blame SCS for either


It's definitely a quality control issue but not from SCS. Unless, of course, it was a customized or setup cube. It's not like I blame Amazon if some product is broken.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 13, 2022)

Tabe said:


> It's not like I blame Amazon if some product is broken.



Unfortunately many people do


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 13, 2022)

Tabe said:


> It's definitely a quality control issue but not from SCS. Unless, of course, it was a customized or setup cube. It's not like I blame Amazon if some product is broken.


my bad


----------



## J41 (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm Australian, and have had great experiences with both DailyPuzzles and speedcube.com.au.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 17, 2022)

Ayce said:


> RIP CubeDepot


What happened to cube depot


----------



## Tabe (Dec 17, 2022)

Isaiah Scott said:


> What happened to cube depot


Eric closed it down.


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Dec 17, 2022)

I generally believe that KewbzUK is the best UK/European cube store. Their prices may not be amazing but their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Dec 19, 2022)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> I generally believe that KewbzUK is the best UK/European cube store. Their prices may not be amazing but their customer service is top notch.


True. When TheCubicle didn’t have the WRM 2019 in stock, I got it from there and it only took about 5 days from the U.K. All the way to Tennessee.


----------



## cubeth (Dec 20, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> im from singapore and buy from cubewerkz


cubewerkz too expensive


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 20, 2022)

cubeth said:


> cubewerkz too expensive


they give 15% discount to members so eh


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 20, 2022)

im from singapore and i buy from cubewerkz and cuberspace 
cubewerkz has its physical store but does no update the website regularly so when i wanna buy online i buy it from cuberspace


----------

